# Film su Vallanzasca



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

*                          Inaccettabile film su Vallanzasca           *

 06 Settembre 2010 10:45 http://www.corriere.it/politica/ 
(ANSA) -                           ROMA            -  I familiari delle vittime cadute per mano di Vallanzasca dicono 'no' alla presentazione a Venezia del film sul bandito. Con una lettera al Corriere precisano che non sono animati da spirito di vendetta, ma che vanno rispettate le vittime. Non e' ammissibile riscrivere fatti che riguardano spietati assassini attraverso le loro logiche. Le gesta di criminali, edulcorate da dialoghi romanzati e da attori conosciuti costituiscono una pericolosa tentazione all' emulazione.



Premesso che romanzare e giustificare la sua vita , rendendola quasi positiva (come successo in romanzo criminale che ci si sentiva stranamente vicini ai protagonisti) sia un enorme errore ma qui si parla di uno dei pochi , rarissimi in italia che abbia scontato veramente una pena. 40 mi sembrano una pena equa.
Comprendo lo stato d'animo dei parenti delle vittime ma ho letto che lo scopo del film era raccontare la sua storia non edificarla.


----------



## brugola (6 Settembre 2010)

se penso a cosa devono provare i parenti delle vittime sono d'accordo che un film su vallanzasca è inutile e porterà solo ulteriore dolore ai parenti.
forse non lo fanno con quell'obiettivo ma spesso rendono così affascinante il personaggio /negativo che cmq il risultato è che la gente provi più simpatia per questi personaggi.
per me è offensivo verso i parenti


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> se penso a cosa devono provare i parenti delle vittime sono d'accordo che un film su vallanzasca è inutile e porterà solo ulteriore dolore ai parenti.
> forse non lo fanno con quell'obiettivo ma spesso rendono così affascinante il personaggio /negativo che cmq il risultato è che la gente provi più simpatia per questi personaggi.
> per me è offensivo verso i parenti


bhè, affascinante non penso però capisco.
Forse l'uso di un attore bravissimo ma bellissimo come Kim Rossi stuart non è la scelta giusta perchè si corre quel rischio.


----------



## brugola (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> bhè, affascinante non penso però capisco.
> Forse l'uso di un attore bravissimo ma bellissimo come Kim Rossi stuart non è la scelta giusta perchè si corre quel rischio.


anche in romanzo criminale alla fine parteggi per il freddo...o almeno speri si salvi.
per me non è giusto


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> anche in romanzo criminale alla fine parteggi per il freddo...o almeno speri si salvi.
> per me non è giusto


però sai, ci sono anche quelle che scrivevano le lettere a maso...:incazzato:nel senso che di coglioni è pieno il mondo..
allora non si dovrebbe fare nessun film su fatti di cronaca.
forse lo scopo è quello di far conoscere anche altri lati di persone che hanno commesso reati. E' innegabile che ci siano anche se ai parenti oco importa (giustamente)
Nel caso di vallanzasca io credo sia veramente cambiato dopo tutti questi anni in gabbia.


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

*L'ASSOCIAZIONE DEI FAMILIARI*

*No al film su Vallanzasca a Venezia 
Va rispettato il ricordo delle vittime*

*Non è ammissibile riscrivere la storia e una memoria collettiva dei fatti che riguardano spietati assassini attraverso le loro logiche*

 




  L'ASSOCIAZIONE DEI FAMILIARI
 No al film su Vallanzasca a Venezia 
Va rispettato il ricordo delle vittime
 Non è ammissibile riscrivere la storia e una memoria collettiva dei fatti che riguardano spietati assassini attraverso le loro logiche
*Caro Direttore*, le scrivo a nome di numerosi familiari di servitori dello Stato, caduti o feriti per mano criminale, prendendo spunto dalla presentazione alla Mostra del cinema di Venezia di un film e di un libro che narrano le vicende di un assassino che ha terrorizzato la Milano degli anni Settanta, lasciando purtroppo sulla sua strada numerose vittime. Erano, alcune di loro, onesti tutori dell'ordine, trucidati a tradimento durante operazioni di servizio. Fanno parte della nostra Associazione di volontariato Vittime del Dovere i familiari dei poliziotti coinvolti tragicamente in questa scia di sangue.
*Mi preme sottoporre all'attenzione dei lettori *il fenomeno sempre più diffuso della produzione di libri, film e fiction che ripercorrono la vita di criminali e malfattori riletta talvolta in chiave «amarcordista», se non addirittura sentimentale; degli interessi economici che vi ruotano attorno, ma soprattutto del dolore che tutto ciò causa ai familiari delle vittime.
*La difficoltà maggiore è quella di riuscire *a conciliare il diritto di espressione, le esigenze di mercato e il rispetto per la memoria delle vittime. La libertà di espressione è un diritto sancito dalla Costituzione e non può essere messo in discussione in una società moderna ed evoluta. Sappiamo che pretendere sobrietà ed attenzione sugli avvenimenti dolorosi che ci riguardano non è possibile, ma intimamente lo speriamo e in modo mesto ci sentiamo di chiederlo.
*I mercati editoriali, televisivi e cinematografici *premiano da sempre le narrazioni di vicende scabrose. Bisogna però chiedersi se i diritti sopra menzionati, quello di espressione e quello di un libero mercato, non collidano con un altrettanto importante diritto: quello di onorare la memoria delle vittime, di servitori dello Stato che hanno pagato con la vita il loro attaccamento alle istituzioni. Inoltre dovrebbe essere tenuto ben presente il rispetto per i sentimenti dei familiari di coloro che sono stati uccisi per mano di criminali. Riteniamo non sia ammissibile riscrivere la storia, costruire una memoria collettiva dei fatti che riguardano spietati assassini attraverso i loro stessi occhi e secondo le loro logiche irrazionali e inaccettabili, prescindendo dalla verità.
*Non è il sentimento di vendetta ad animare *i nostri pensieri, ma solo il desiderio di giustizia. Necessario e fondamentale è il recupero previsto dal nostro ordinamento penitenziario per quanti hanno sbagliato, tuttavia il passato non si può e non si deve cancellare. I mass media hanno il grande potere di veicolare messaggi positivi ai nostri giovani. E, se è vero che rappresentare le vite sbagliate, come dice qualcuno, può avere una funzione educativa, dal nostro punto di vista riteniamo che le trasposizioni cinematografiche o letterarie che narrano le gesta di criminali, protagonisti di fatti di cronaca, edulcorate da dialoghi romanzati, dalla presenza di attori conosciuti e dalle ambientazioni studiate ad arte, costituiscano una pericolosa tentazione all'emulazione per soggetti particolarmente fragili o non ancora maturi. Sarebbe più formativo per i giovani e significativo per l'opinione pubblica conoscere la realtà di quelle famiglie che hanno avuto la propria vita spezzata. Perché quindi non parlare delle vittime? Perché non spiegare il dolore delle vedove, i disagi e le paure degli orfani, gli incubi dei feriti e il vuoto lasciato a tanti genitori che hanno perso un figlio in nome dello Stato?
*Troppo spesso tutto questo viene dimenticato*. Pensiamo non sia opportuno finanziare con denaro pubblico opere incentrate sulla figura di delinquenti, né tanto meno assegnare patrocini e supporti d'immagine da parte di enti pubblici. Non sono un giurista, ma mi limito ad osservare che in altri Paesi si è prodotta una risposta a questi temi. Nel Regno Unito e negli Stati Uniti, per esempio, recenti provvedimenti di legge prevedono che, qualora un criminale desideri rendere pubblici, attraverso libri, memorie o film, i delitti di cui si è macchiato, né il soggetto in questione, né quanti promuovono queste iniziative per fini commerciali ne possano trarre benefici economici. Pertanto, gli eventuali guadagni vengono versati integralmente o parzialmente, secondo le disposizioni di un giudice, in un fondo gestito dallo Stato. Come Associazione ci stiamo impegnando in questo senso, affinché anche in Italia si dia una definizione a questo problema. 
*Tornando alla vicenda che ha ispirato *queste righe, cogliamo l'occasione per sottolineare che la frase «Parte dei proventi del libro sarà offerta da Renato Vallanzasca all'Associazione Vittime del Dovere», riportata nel libro «L'ultima fuga. Vita di Renato Vallanzasca», scritto da Leonardo Coen e Vallanzasca, non è frutto di alcun tipo di accordo con la nostra Associazione. Ci rammarica non essere stati interpellati prima della stampa e della distribuzione di questo libro; decisamente avremmo impedito la pubblicazione di quella dicitura. Riteniamo infatti paradossale pensare che un lettore possa intendere che ci sia stata un'intesa di natura economica tra noi e colui che ci ha tolto l'affetto dei nostri cari.
*No, non possiamo accettare anche questo affronto*. Desidero concludere ricordando i volti ed i nomi delle Vittime del Dovere, cadute per mano dell'uomo la cui parabola criminale verrà celebrata al Festival del Cinema di Venezia e di cui spero ci venga risparmiata la passerella sul tappeto rosso del Lido: Bruno Lucchesi, Giovanni Ripani, Luigi D'Andrea, Renato Barborini. Onore e memoria siano sempre tributati a loro, non ai carnefici.


----------



## xfactor (6 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> se penso a cosa devono provare i parenti delle vittime sono d'accordo che un film su vallanzasca è inutile e porterà solo ulteriore dolore ai parenti.
> forse non lo fanno con quell'obiettivo ma spesso rendono così affascinante il personaggio /negativo che cmq il risultato è che la gente provi più simpatia per questi personaggi.
> per me è offensivo verso i parenti




:blu:


Perchè spari boiate?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Non ho visto questo.
Però ho visto "Banditi a Milano" sulla banda Cavallero (tra l'altro avevano sparato e ucciso dietro casa mia e avrei potuto essere anch'io tra le vittime), ho visto la fiction sulla Uno Bianca, e ho visto -Gli Intoccabili.
Non mi è parso che esaltassero i delinquenti.
Ma non mi è parso neanche in Romanzo criminale. Mentre la serie mi ha suscitato perplessità.
Ma vi è pure una serie totalmente di fiction, Dexter, su un poliziotto serial killer.
Non credo che si possa raccontare solo quello che non suscita il dolore di qualcuno.


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho visto questo.
> Però ho visto "Banditi a Milano" sulla banda Cavallero (tra l'altro avevano sparato e ucciso dietro casa mia e avrei potuto essere anch'io tra le vittime), ho visto la fiction sulla Uno Bianca, e ho visto -Gli Intoccabili.
> Non mi è parso che esaltassero i delinquenti.
> Ma non mi è parso neanche in Romanzo criminale. Mentre la serie mi ha suscitato perplessità.
> ...


in romanzo criminale però io ho sperato fino all'ultimo che il freddo riuscisse a rifarsi una vita.
credo sia questo il rischio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> in romanzo criminale però io ho sperato fino all'ultimo che il freddo riuscisse a rifarsi una vita.
> credo sia questo il rischio


 Non mi pare un rischio.
Nel senso che porta a cercare un riscatto per chiunque e quindi a confermare i valori positivi di onestà.
Mica si spera che faccia stragi.


----------



## Abigail (6 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi pare un rischio.
> Nel senso che porta a cercare un riscatto per chiunque e quindi a confermare i valori positivi di onestà.
> Mica si spera che faccia stragi.


grazie al chez.

Intendo che se fossi la figlia di una sua vittima non penso avrei quella speranza e forse mi offenderebbe che altri l'avessero


----------



## brugola (6 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> grazie al chez.
> 
> Intendo che se fossi la figlia di una sua vittima non penso avrei quella speranza e forse mi offenderebbe che altri l'avessero


 
è quello che intendevo...


----------



## xfactor (6 Settembre 2010)

http://www.nove.firenze.it/ustica/



Nessuno ha pagato,  hanno pure fatto un film!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> http://www.nove.firenze.it/ustica/
> 
> 
> 
> Nessuno ha pagato, hanno pure fatto un film!


 Ma non è un film che rende protagonisti in cui ci si possa identificare gli autori o gli affossatori della strage.


----------



## xfactor (6 Settembre 2010)

ma facevi la maestra?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> ma facevi la maestra?


 Sono una maestra.


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

*Mi e' piaciuta l'intervista a Michele Placido*, *non ha tutti i torti*  .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u07tfYe8mE


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

06-09-10                                                     *  CINEMA/VENEZIA: PLACIDO, VALLANZASCA? IN PARLAMENTO C'E' DI PEGGIO                                  * 

(ASCA) - Venezia, 6 set - Girato tra Milano e Roma,  ''Vallanzasca'' di Michele Placido e' stato presentato questa  mattina alla critica fuori concorso.

   ''Abbiamo richiesto noi al Direttore Muller che fosse in  questa sezione'', ha spiegato il regista nella conferenza  stampa accompagnato dal cast al completo, e con la moglie del  criminale degli anni '70, Antonella Vallanzasca (Paz Vega  sugli schermi), seduta tra il pubblico.

   ''Se ne sono dette di tutti i colori in questi giorni su  Vallanzasca - ha detto Placido - come fosse, dal Dopoguerra  ad oggi, il pericolo numero uno di questo Paese.

Dichiarazioni e polemiche alle quali non vorrei nemmeno  rispondere perche' forse non siamo informati su quanto ancora  succede: stragi, terrorismo nero e rosso. Vallanzasca e' un  uomo che sta pagando per quel che ha fatto ma sappiamo bene  che ci sono persone in Parlamento che hanno fatto peggio. Ho  grande rispetto per il dolore delle vittime e ho avuto remore  a fare questo film perche' mi sono chiesto, da artista, se  sarei stato in grado di raccontare la parte oscura che c'e'  in ognuno di noi. Ma Kim voleva, da attore e lo capisco,  affrontare questo viaggio. Vallanzasca negli anni Settanta e'  stato un mito, poi abbandonato. Aveva una simpatia e una  leggerezza comportamentale che ancora oggi spiazza. E' una  persona capace di essere seduttiva e sotto quest'aspetto c'e'  il criminale ed e' li' il mistero''.

   Il regista ha aggiunto: ''Vallanzasca e' un uomo che si e'  assunto la responsabilita' di tutti i delitti anche se  sappiamo non sempre vera. Non ha mai sparato su persone  inermi, non si e' mai arricchito, non ha un soldo in banca.

Non ha mai avuto a che fare con associazioni mafiose ma  quest'aspetto non ho voluto metterlo dentro il film. Sarebbe  diventato troppo politico e lungo. Vallanzasca non va  perdonato ma compreso. Poco prima di girare mi ha confessato  il suo ultimo delitto: l'uccisione di un pentito. Per lui, un  dovere. Ed ho voluto metterlo nel film''.

   E a chi gli ha chiesto se nel 2010 sentiva proprio il  bisogno di raccontare la storia di uno che ha mandato al  cimitero cosi' tante persone, lui ironicamente ha risposto:  ''Non si puo' dire questo proprio a me, io che ho fatto Padre  Pio, un Papa che adesso nemmeno ricordo quale...

Vallanzasca non e' un angelo, lo abbiamo attraversato. Non lo  vogliamo assolvere. Abbiamo solo voluto vedere il male e lui  ce lo ha permesso''.       In conclusione, una critica alle major italiane: ''Voglio  ringraziare la Fox e, pensate un po' i francesi che hanno  creduto in questo film, mentre ne' la Rai, ne' Medusa ha  voluto produrlo''.

http://www.asca.it/news-CINEMA_VENE...IN_PARLAMENTO_C_E__DI_PEGGIO-946425-ORA-.html


----------



## Mari' (6 Settembre 2010)

*Film su Vallanzasca, Placido: "In parlamento c'è di peggio"*

*I famigliari dei poliziotti uccisi criticano la scelta del regista di ispirarsi all'autobiografia del bandito. La replica: "Allora non si dovrebbe più scrivere libri o fare film sulla mafia"*

                                                                                                                                                   06 settembre, 2010

http://video.sky.it/videoportale/index.shtml?videoID=604452594001

Il 'bel René' protagonista del sesto giorno della Mostra del Cinema, tra film e polemiche. La vita del bandito Renato Vallanzasca arriva sul grande schermo con il film 'Vallanzasca - Gli angeli del male' di Michele Placido, in programma il 6 settembre nella categoria Fuori Concorso. Sala mezza vuota, niente fischi ma nemmeno applausi: gli spettatori hanno accolto l'opera con gelo. 
Vita, crimini, arresti ed evasioni di Vallanzasca - interpretato da Kim Rossi Stuart - e della sua banda sono raccontati in chiave fiction sullo sfondo della Milano degli anni '70. La narrazione dei suoi delitti (rapine, sequestri, omicidi che gli hanno valso la condanna a quattro ergastoli) prende spunto dall'autobiografia 'Il fiore del male', scritta assieme al giornalista Carlo Bonini e pubblicata nel 2009 da Tropea. 

*Critiche dai familiari delle vittime - *Saranno criminali, ma fin dal titolo sono anche angeli, belli e dannati. Lo stesso Vallanzasca si definisce, nel corso del film, "un angelo con un lato oscuro un po' pronunciato". E il lungometraggio si chiude con l'angelico sorriso di René-Kim Rossi Stuart. Ma l'Associazione di volontariato Vittime del Dovere, che riunisce i famigliari dei poliziotti uccisi dalla banda Vallanzasca, non ci sta. Con una lettera al Corriere della Sera avverte: non è ammissibile "riscrivere la storia, costruire una memoria collettiva dei fatti che riguardano spietati assassini attraverso i loro stessi occhi e secondo le loro logiche irrazionali e inaccettabili, prescindendo dalla verità. Pensiamo non sia opportuno finanziare con denaro pubblico opere incentrate sulla figura di delinquenti, né tanto meno assegnare patrocini e supporti d'immagine da parte di enti pubblici".

*Falso moralismo - *Dura la risposta di Michele Placido, che interviene alla presentazione del film: "Qui c'è un falso moralismo, addirittura Rai e Medusa lo hanno rifiutato: mi hanno detto che è un personaggio troppo scomodo, come se Vallanzasca rappresentasse il male dell'Italia dal dopoguerra ad oggi". "Allora non si dovrebbe più scrivere libri o fare film sulla mafia, infatti c'è chi accusa Saviano di fare i soldi con la camorra", ha concluso il regista. 
Quanto alla visione "amarcordista, se non addirittura sentimentale" che secondo l'Associazione Vittime del Dovere potrebbe costituire "una pericolosa tentazione all'emulazione", Placido risponde citando il carisma del bel René.  "Era indubbio il suo fascino - ricorda - aveva la capacità di sedurre oltre ad essere simpatico". 
Poi, la stoccata che fa più discutere: "Ci sono persone che stanno in Parlamento e hanno fatto peggio di Vallanzasca. Prima di fare questo film mi sono posto il problema perché sono stato prima in un collegio di preti e poi ho fatto il poliziotto". 

_Tutti i video sulla Mostra del Cinema di Venezia

http://tg24.sky.it/tg24/spettacolo/2010/09/06/mostra_cinema_venezia_vallanzasca.html
_


----------



## Abigail (7 Settembre 2010)

se vallanzasca si è beccato 4 ergastoli le ragioni ci sono.
La provocazione di placido è comprensibile ma ridicola.
Io andrò a vedere il film perchè m'interessa.
Film su personaggi negativi sono sempre stati fatti e non mi pare sia stata fatto tutto sto casino. Il padrino ,solo per fare un esempio.
Quello che non capisco è perchè si pretenda che il film sia finanziato dallo stato che ha il dovere di  cautelare  le vittime .


----------



## Abigail (7 Settembre 2010)

c'è anche da dire che se danno i contributi come film artistici a film   tipo i cinepanettone è chiaro che un regista come placido s'incazzi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se vallanzasca si è beccato 4 ergastoli le ragioni ci sono.
> La provocazione di placido è comprensibile ma ridicola.
> Io andrò a vedere il film perchè m'interessa.
> Film su personaggi negativi sono sempre stati fatti e non mi pare sia stata fatto tutto sto casino. Il padrino ,solo per fare un esempio.
> Quello che non capisco è perchè si pretenda che il film sia finanziato dallo stato che ha il dovere di cautelare le vittime .


 Concordo che quella di Placido sulla presenza di elementi peggiori in parlamento sia stata una provocazione ridicola e del tutto fuori luogo.
Anche se sappiamo chi ci ritroviamo.


----------



## Abigail (7 Settembre 2010)

*Maroni: «Il film su Vallanzasca? 
Tra Placido e le vittime sto con le vittime»*

*Il ministro: «Sosterrò la proposta di raccogliere 
in un fondo gli incassi di opere del genere»*

  .

  LA POLEMICA
 Maroni: «Il film su Vallanzasca? 
Tra Placido e le vittime sto con le vittime»
 Il ministro: «Sosterrò la proposta di raccogliere 
in un fondo gli incassi di opere del genere»
*





   Il ministro Maroni  MILANO* - Chiarisce subito di non aver visto il film, e per questo non vuole «esprimere giudizi sull'opera». Però è rimasto «impressionato» dalla lettera di Emanuela Piantadosi, il presidente dell'Associazione di volontariato "Vittime del Dovere," pubblicata lunedì sul Corriere della Sera. Per questo motivo, *Roberto Maroni *ha deciso di prendere una posizione netta dopo le polemiche suscitate dal film "Vallanzasca - Gli angeli del male" presentato nei giorni scorsi alla Mostra del Cinema di Venezia. «Ho incontrato la Piantadosi tempo fa - racconta il ministro dell'Interno - e lei stessa mi aveva parlato delle sue preoccupazioni per queste opere che esaltano l'azione di criminali sanguinari facendone una rappresentazione romantica». Il presidente dell'Associazione delle Vittime, secondo il quale è «inammissibile» la riscrittura della storia di «spietati assassini» attraverso «le loro logiche», propone di versare gli eventuali incassi ottenuti da film o libri del genere in un fondo gestito dallo Stato. «È un'iniziativa che ho deciso di sostenere e che porterò all'attenzione del Parlamento e del governo - annuncia Maroni a _Corriere.it_. - L'obiettivo è quello di introdurre anche in Italia una regolamentazione come quella che c'è negli Stati Uniti o nel Regno Unito, in modo che i proventi di libri, film o memorie che in qualche modo rappresentano le gesta di questi criminali confluiscano in un fondo per le vittime. *Tra queste vittime, lo ricordo, non ci sono soltanto privati cittadini, ma tanti uomini e donne delle forze dell'ordine che sono stati ammazzati. Sostenere questa proposta mi sembra un atto di civiltà, un atto dovuto per tutti quelli che in nome della lotta alla criminalità ci hanno rimesso la vita, oppure sono rimasti disabili. I veri eroi sono loro». *

*FINANZIAMENTI PUBBLICI* - Nei prossimi giorni è attesa una decisione da parte della commissione lungometraggi del ministero dei Beni Culturali sui finanziamenti alla pellicola di Michele Placido. Il sottosegretario Francesco Maria Giro ha già dichiarato che il film su Vallanzasca non ha «alcuna chance». «Non è una questione che mi compete» afferma Maroni. «Se ci fosse la norma di cui abbiamo parlato - aggiunge però - sarei d'accordo all'autorizzazione di contributi pubblici. Siccome al momento non è così, credo che le istituzioni dovrebbero evitare di sostenere opere letterarie o cinematografiche che producono questo effetto distorsivo della realtà: il carnefice diventa un eroe e la vittima viene dimenticata». 

*LIMITI AL BUON GUSTO* - Placido, rispondendo alle critiche rivolte al film, ha dichiarato che in «Parlamento ci sono persone che hanno fatto peggio di Vallanzasca». Cosa risponde? «In Parlamento non c'è gente che ha ammazzato - scandisce Maroni. - Va bene tutto, ma c'è un limite al buon gusto. E qui è stato ampiamente superato».


Sul grassettato concordo in toto senza remore e dubbi.
Spessi vengono dimenticati.


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2010)

*Contestazioni e dissapori a Venezia per
il "Vallanzasca" di Michele Placido*


*Polemiche e gelo da parte della critica (senza applausi né fischi) alla proiezione del film fuori concorso "Vallanzasca - Gli Angeli del Male" di Michele Placido. I critici guardano a questo tipo di cinema come alla nuova ondata di “cinema fiction alla Maresciallo Rocca” e la maggioranza è rimasta impassibile di fronte alla scelta del soggetto del film di Michele Placido e alla sua realizzazione.*

07/09/2010, 20:59

Anche quest’anno polemiche e discussioni animate hanno accompagnato la proiezione del film di *Michele Placido*, "*Vallanzasca – gli Angeli del male*". *Michele Placido* non è nuovo a situazioni di questo genere, dopo altre proposte sconvenienti tra le quali il film "*Romanzo Criminale*" della passata edizione. L’associazione dei familiari delle vittime *Vallanzasca* ha protestato e manifestato contro il soggetto del film, mentre Placido ha dichiarato che “_in Italia ci sono cose e persone più pericolose di Vallanzasca, persone che sono addirittura al Governo e in Parlamento_.” 

Il film di *Michele Placido* pare non aver convinto fino in fondo la critica, che si è mostrata tiepidina quando non insoddisfatta. La pellicola racconta la storia del bandito *Vallanzasca*, del “Bel Renè” come veniva chiamato, e di tutti i crimini da lui compiuti, le fughe dal carcere, gli arresti con la sua banda criminale. Un racconto cinematografico che è anche un affresco della nostra storia più recente. La storia si svolge a Milano negli anni Settanta. È in quel periodo che *Vallanzasca*, con il suo gruppo, irrompe sulla scena criminale. Iniziato fin da giovane alla delinquenza, il giovane mette insieme una banda di amici d’infanzia, tossici e delinquentelli vari e dalle rapine finiscono per consumare un omicidio dopo l’altro. Soldi, crimini, donne. *Vallanzasca* e il suo gruppo finiscono in un vortice malato e buio dal quale non possono – o non vogliono – più uscire. La vicenda terminerà con l’arresto del bandito con quattro ergastoli. Pare che l’unica cosa che la critica abbia gradito sia stata l’ottima interpretazione di *Kim Rossi Stuart* nel ruolo del protagonista. 
*
Michele Placido ha detto di non aver fatto un film per celebrare **Renato Vallanzasca e che non lo ha disegnato come un Robin Hood o un eroe romantico. Quando ho ricevuto l’offerta di dirigere un film su **Vallanzasca* ho accettato subito, anche se sapevo che non sarebbe stata un’impresa facile, e ho cercato di entrare nella mente di un criminale in modo asettico per capire cosa si prova a stare in bilico tra normalità e devianza, cosa ti spinge quando sei sul filo che divide il bene dal male a scegliere quest’ultimo. Abbiamo lavorato con grande umiltà e coraggio e spero che questo si possa capire dal risultato finale. Si vedrà al cinema. A Venezia per adesso, si sono viste soprattutto contestazione e dissapori.

http://www.cinemaitaliano.info/news/05910/contestazioni-e-dissapori-a-venezia-per-il.html


----------

